
Can you create a time capsule using cryptography? - bikeshaving
https://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/606/time-capsule-cryptography
======
bikeshaving
I apologize if this is not a typical submission, but I would really like this
community’s thoughts on this question, especially because the answers to the
question seem to be non-definitive. It’s a problem that’s been on my mind for
a really long time (despite having only a rudimentary understanding of
cryptography) and I don’t think enough minds are working on solving it. How
will archivists and historians of the future understand our present if we fail
to ever break current encryption protocols? So much would be lost. I think
more thought should be given to this problem today, as more software moves
towards end-to-end encryption, so that platforms can optionally, for instance,
archive private content so that it can freely decrypted after a century.

